# choke plunger



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

how do you know if a choke plunger is bad?


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

If your bike runs like crap. Cable could be stuck. I've never seen a plunger go bad. damaged yes , but not go bad. You can pull the diaphragm out and look down into the choke port to see if the plunger is seating completely.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Agreed.. There is an oring on the plunger... If you go deep often, the end of the cable and the plunger can get corroded and stick open... I had this problem.. It would not idle well, and it was running really rich.. Pulled the carbs and the plungers were very corroded


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

well then that might be why my quad is RUNNING IDLING AND RUNNING LIKE CRAP! alot of ppl said it might be that valves or your float level is too high. its not the f/a screw cause i had that messed with over and over again. im buying a new one anyways cause my choke cable was frayed at the bottom so hopefully this is my problem.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Yep, The cables are notorious for corrosion. Make sure they are lubed very well before you install them. Pack all the boots with grease. Might as well upgrade the springs while you have it apart. _*Kawasaki Part# *_*92081-1720 *They are stiffer than the stock ones and will help insure the plungers close properly.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah, one of the main problems is the way the cable makes the 90* bend right at the carbs.. that combined with corrosion makes it easy to bind or stick in that area...


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

well im replacing everything from the choke lever to the end of the plunger


----------

